# Right hand or left hand



## Darklord (Apr 23, 2013)

I am confused about which hand to my catty in because I am left handed with right eye dominance and I don't know whether to get use to holding my catty with my left hand to match my eye dominance but I am wanting to be an intuitive shooter


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Try both and decide which is most comfortable, powerful or accurate.

I'm right handed, right eyed and right hand draw is an obvious choice on all of the above for me.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Keep practicing with both so it doesn't matter


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm right handed and right eye dominant. Initially I held the frame in my right hand, as it felt more natural, but I then ran into problems aiming so ended up aiming with my left (non - dominant) eye. I eventually decided to retrain myself and now hold with my left hand.

For some reason I feel like I have more control over the shot with my frame hand, so your natural tendencies would make me suggest left handed hold.

Just my 2p though - use whichever suits you best. There are many excellent shooters on the forum who vary from the norm in one way or another


----------



## y.o.r.k (Mar 4, 2013)

I am right handed and right eye dominant. I shoot a righthand bow (=hold the bow in my left hand) but the slingshot is in my right hand. It is about the stronger wrist in my right hand I think.


----------

